# Problème QuickCam Pro 4000/5000 et Mac Intel Core Duo..., Les Mac en CoreDuo semblent



## vorxton (5 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous. Voilà, après une batterie de test, je crois comprendre que les Mac CoreDuo (tests avec mon MacBook 1.83 Ghz, et mon MacBook Pro 2.0 Ghz) ne semblent pas pouvoir faire fonctionner les WebCam Logitech (tests avec QuickCam Pro 4000 refresh et 5000 refresh compatible UVC).

J'utilise depuis 1 an et demi une QuickCam Pro 4000, sur MacMini G4 1.25, puis sur AluBook 1.67 Ghz, et tout allait bien en drivers Macam depuis les 8.5 ou 8.6. Mais depuis 6 mois j'ai acquis un MBP 2.0 Ghz CD première génération, puis un MB 1.83 Ghz, CD aussi. Et depuis, en drivers Macam comme en autres drivers, la webcam plante les appli, ne démarre pas ou bien seulement 3 secondes. Ni sous Mac Os, ni sous Parallels final avec XP.
Donc, j'ai acheté une QuickCam Pro 5000 en me disant que ma 4000 débloquait. Il s'agit d'une WebCam en UVC, donc pas besoin de pilotes elle est prise en charge par OSX depuis le 10.4.3. Je la branche, reconnue, mais elle plante.... grrrr
Donc je immédiatement je fais le test sur mon bon vieu Mac Mini G4, et là surprise elle marche parfaitement. Et la 4000 avec macam aussi...

Donc je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un d'autre a des expériences ou solutions sur ça, j'ai testé avec un OSX tout fraîchement installé etc, toujours le même résultat. Mais je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester sur Core 2 Duo.
Surprise aussi, j'ai testé sous BootCamp avec XP SP2 ( qui a aussi un driver UVC ) et tout de suite comme sur Mac Mini la camera est reconnue et fonctionne. Sur un autre PC même chose les 2 camera fonctionnent à merveille... Que c'est-il passé entre la version d'OSX PPC et celle Intel Core Duo sur les drivers USB ou UVC...

Voilà j'espère que le sujet aura une réponse qui pourra aider les futures acheteurs de cette camera... qui ne veulent pas comme moi dépenser encore 50 pour rien


----------



## vorxton (7 Mars 2007)

J'ai toujours besoin d'aide et d'exp&#233;riences d'utilisateurs. Si vous avez une mac et une webcam correspondant aux crit&#232;res de test merci de bien vouloir m'aider &#224; rassembler des informations.


----------



## gilogic (15 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai une Logictec QuickCam Pro 4000, qui marchait parfaitement sur mon G4 miroir 1Go, je viens d'acquérir un MacPro 2x2,66Go, avec le pilote macam cela marche avec iChat mais pas avec Quicktime Pro (enregistrement directe d'une video).
Le pilote IOXWebcamX que j'avais acheté ne fonctionne plus!
C'est quand même incroyable que l'on ne dispose pratiquement d'aucune solution de webcam avec un MacPro.


----------



## vorxton (16 Mars 2007)

Apparemment la QuickCam Pro 5000 nouvelle version ( version 2006 refresh ) semble finalement marcher, en pilotes natifs UVC, mais après installation de XCode il semblerait. C'est quand je n'essayai plus qu'elle s'est mise à marcher. Je ne suis pas sur à 100% que ce soit XCode, mais disons à 90% car c'est la dernière chose en liaison avec Mac OS que j'ai installé avant qu'elle remarche. 

Mais..... je ne sais pas s'il s'agit uniquement de la mienne, ou si c'est de série, mais en pilote UVC, que ce soit sous Mac OS ou sous Merdoze la webcam réagit mal aux faibles luminosité. Elle varie les teintes laissant  penser à un effet extra terrestre c'est dommage encore 50 à moitié dnas le vent  car je l'ai testé en pilotes logitech sous Merdoze et là elle réagit bien... Bref marre marre marre. Mais en clair, théoriquement sur Mac Pro une camera compatible UVC passe bien.

Si vous utilisez une QC Pro 5000 en UVC n'hésitez pas à me donner votre réaction en faible luminosité, que je sache si la mienne mérite un SAV  merci.

En ce qui concerne la 4000 sur Mac Tel, toujours pareil même avec XCode, elle plante dés qu'on lui fixe les réglages de Macam sur plus de 5 FPS... Très dommage car elle est super fiable à part ça.


----------



## kriscus (28 Avril 2007)

Salut !

J'ai une QuickCam Pro 5000 et elle n'est pas reconnue sous Mac OS 10.4.9 malgré le fait que j'ai installé XCode et testé aussi macam...

Sous Win XP via Parallels Dekstop elle est bien reconnue, mais plante (écran bleu de windows). Problème reconnu de Logitech mais malgré la correction effectuée le plantage persiste (désactivation de l'anti-écho).

Comment as-tu fait pour faire fonctionner cette webcam sous Mac OS X ? Je ne sais pas quelle révision je possède (comment savoir?) mais je l'ai achetée en février 2006.

Merci d'avance 

PS : je tourne sous MacPro 4x2,66 GHz.


----------



## kriscus (28 Avril 2007)

Bon, apr&#232;s une recherche sur le P/N figurant sur ma webcam, il s'agit de l'ancienne version non UVC, donc non compatible Mac OS 10...

Il ne reste plus qu'&#224; esp&#233;rer que Macam la supporte un jour


----------



## Hashka (24 Février 2008)

bonjour,

je possede une logitech 3000 pro, mais qui ne semble pas etre reconnu.
pourtant ce lien parassait solutionné cela.

http://www.ioxperts.com/devices_usbwebcams.html

ou plus leo par là.

http://www.ioxperts.com/products/webcamx_1.2.html

mais je ne trouve pas le drive adequat (sous 10.5.2/mac pro intel)

avez vous trouvés une solution ?


----------

